
Linus Torvalds Shows His New Polite Side While Pointing Out Bad Kernel Code - rbanffy
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linus-Torvalds-New-Politeness
======
LandR
I'd hate to have every email exchange I have with colleagues be picked over
like this.

